# Don't you hate it when...



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't you hate it when you've already bought everything you need for your tank.. yet you still have that nagging desire to keep buying stuff for it


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh yeah! I know that feeling all too well :heh:


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Keep thinking, there's got to be something more that you need...

or at least that's how I am...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I am constanly having to set up new tanks for all the extra gear I accidently buy.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Been there, Doing that.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I wish I had that problem, but school, resources and other hobbies are currently limiting me. LIMITING FACTOR IS SCHOOL!!!! hehe....


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

david lim said:


> I wish I had that problem, but school, resources and other hobbies are currently limiting me. LIMITING FACTOR IS SCHOOL!!!! hehe....


Agreed!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and buy one of those little "notepads" and scribble down how much you spend weekly/monthly on the hobby. When you start tallying up how much you've spent, you'll want to curb your desire to keep buying stuff... guaranteed!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have this bag of receipts of everything I have bought in this hobby. Im scared to go and tally it up, the shear size and girth of the thing is enough to scare me already


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

^^^ LOL, that's exactly what I'm talking about!

First step to controlling your addiction is to be aware


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

tefsom85 said:


> Don't you hate it when you've already bought everything you need for your tank.. yet you still have that nagging desire to keep buying stuff for it


You mean its suppose to *End*!

_*Up*_ Grading! That's always a Good Excuse and, uh, part of the "Learning Curve"--so I've always thought......:mrgreen:


----------

